# Water In Rolled-up Awning



## shelty

Read this suggestion posted on the Good Sam Site. 
_"When parked with the awning up, you can used a plastic liter soda bottle. Keep the cap on, cut off the bottom, and with a razor knife cut a slice up one side. Slide the plastic bottle over the end of the awning to keep the wind blowing rain inside the ends." _ Guess it would help keep water from getting in, although the water which gets in hasn't caused me any problems with my tarp up to this point. Wondering what others think about this simple suggestion???


----------



## CamperAndy

I think it is a non issue for the awning. You may find a little mold when coming out of storage but this is easily cleaned up. I think most of the water that gets in when the awning is stowed is when you drive in the rain.


----------



## Nathan

I might try it, but I'd have to have a ladder to get to the awning and that sounds like a lot of work. We always have some water in the awning. I find it annoying and would love a solution, but one that doesn't require too much work.


----------



## battalionchief3

Mine does that. Its annoying but I cant see me getting a ladder out to do that. Actually I think thats how my awning started to unroll it self going down the road. It was early spring, we headed to GA and got to NC when someone pointed back to the camper and I saw about a 3 foot section of awning flapping. It started to unroll, just the rear section. So I stopped, said a few choice words, unrolled the awning and rolled it back up. It was wet when I unrolled it. I figured it being wet and temperature changes allowed it to get a little loose. After driving and passing tractor trailers the wind got in their and allowed it to slip on itself and pulled it loose. It didn't tear off, just some tears in the fabric from flapping. Awning tape works well.......Now I unroll it and roll it back up prior to leaving so its dry and tight. Some one feel free to tell me if I'm crazy for thinking this.....


----------



## Scoutr2

battalionchief3 said:


> Mine does that. Its annoying but I cant see me getting a ladder out to do that. Actually I think thats how my awning started to unroll it self going down the road. It was early spring, we headed to GA and got to NC when someone pointed back to the camper and I saw about a 3 foot section of awning flapping. It started to unroll, just the rear section. So I stopped, said a few choice words, unrolled the awning and rolled it back up. It was wet when I unrolled it. I figured it being wet and temperature changes allowed it to get a little loose. After driving and passing tractor trailers the wind got in their and allowed it to slip on itself and pulled it loose. It didn't tear off, just some tears in the fabric from flapping. Awning tape works well.......Now I unroll it and roll it back up prior to leaving so its dry and tight. Some one feel free to tell me if I'm crazy for thinking this.....


This is exactly why I bought the RV Awning Clamp from Camping World last season. We saw the same thing happen to someone alongside the interstate when returning from Wisconsin Dells. But that guy lost the whole thing. The awning was completely torn loose from the trailer.

It is a little pricey ($43 Club price - $48 otherwise), but it installs and operates easily and is much less expensive than new awning fabric. I no longer worry about this fiasco happening to me.

Just my opinion.

And as for water getting inside the awning, it happens every time it rains - even with the awning rolled up. The only way I know of to stop it is to replace it with one that has the aluminum box-type storage for when the awning is rolled up. The soda bottle thing might work, but you gotta climb a ladder to put them on and take them off. I usually clean the awning each spring by spraying it with a solution of Simple Green soap and bleach, roll it up and let it sit for about 20 minutes, then unroll, scrub with a long-handled brush (for the stubborn stains), then rinse. that makes it look like a new awning each year!

Mike


----------



## Nathan

Scoutr2 said:


> ...
> This is exactly why I bought the RV Awning Clamp from Camping World last season. We saw the same thing happen to someone alongside the interstate when returning from Wisconsin Dells. But that guy lost the whole thing. The awning was completely torn loose from the trailer.
> 
> It is a little pricey ($43 Club price - $48 otherwise), but it installs and operates easily and is much less expensive than new awning fabric. I no longer worry about this fiasco happening to me.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> ...
> Mike


I got one of those also. Had one on the OB, and installed one on the 5'er as well. The other thing they do is help to keep the awning fron sagging because they provide a little support for it.


----------



## jdpm

The class A I had prior came with the aluminum encased awning covers. That is the only way I know of to avoid the awnings collecting water. 
I always try to roll it up dry and 99% of the time roll it up the night prior to breaking camp to avoid dampness. 
The eaisiet way I have found to clean it is to spray both sides of the awning at night before bed and then roll it up. Then the next morning, roll-out the awning and hose it off. Worlks really well. I use full strength Simple Green. It then has all day to dry. jdpm


----------



## tdvffjohn

The awning getting wet while folded up is one of those, not gonna worry about, things. No harm in it and washing an extra time or two is easier than trying to keep it dry which I think is impossible.


----------



## battalionchief3

When I replace it I want to get one of the aluminum end roll up style. We have one on out Hazmat truck at work and it really protects the awing. It would protect it form passing tree branches and sun fade for sure. I can only imagine that constantly exposed strip of awing will fade and fall apart first since its always in the sun, rolled up or not.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Mr. Clean works every time!


----------

